# How long did it take you bowels to wake up after surgery?



## tishbite

It's been six days sinse I have gotten my surgery and I haven't made much progress in getting my bowels up and working again. Is it common for it to take this long? I am taking dilaudid through iv and was taking it for months before the surgery. Do you think the pain medications are slowing down my bowels ( I can't stop taking them otherwise I would be in excruciating pain) and if so do you think it would be appropriate to ask for a very mild laxative to get them to start working? I want them to wake up already so I can go home!


----------



## Suvii

I'm curious to hear the answers too! 

Tishbite, hope your bowels wake up soon!


----------



## Terriernut

Hi there!  I have had lazy bowels after both my surgeries.  And yes, the pain meds make it slow down even more!

Get some gum.  Yes, gum.  Or some ice chips.  The chewing can help to kick start your bowels.

Also, walk, walk, walk.  I see on another thread you are having water retention from the IV's and the trauma.  Bless.  I looked like a blooming elephant after my major op.  I literally had to have help lifting my legs onto the bed.  I weiged all of 98lbs before surgery, swoll up to 115 with water.  But...once the water left me...right back down to 98lbs I went.  But, that water is going to have to go somewhere...so I hope you have a toilet right by your room?  Once my bowels woke up...Mt vesuvius.  

I hope you feel better soon, and you get home to your cats.  They will know they need to be gentle with you.


----------



## Chiefmeister

Hi there Tishbite,

After my resection surgery in 2009 it took almost two weeks for my bowels to wake up. My surgeon said that when bowel are handled they, to quote him, 'go on a sit down strike for a while'. When I finally started to pass wind the surgeon said it was like music to his ears! And a few days afterwards my bowels were like a waterfall.

After my laparotomy for a small bowel obstruction it only took 4 days for my bowels to work again.

Each body is different and it also depends on how much your bowels were handled during the surgery. Do persevere as I'm sure it's only a matter of time.

I found drinking peppermint tea really helped to get my bowels going, but that's just from my experience.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## ekay03

Mine took 5 days and a lot of walking!


----------



## Sailorluna

4 days for me and I also did alot of walking.


----------



## darkmuse

tishbite, it took me about four to five days for my bowels to wake up and start moving post colon resection/appendectomy.  If you're receiving pain medicine it will slow you down and constipate you.  The more you get up and move around and the more you drink (mostly water), it will help get your gut in gear.  BM's are different for everyone, including frequency.  I would consult with your doc and see if he wants you to take a stool softener or what else he thinks is appropriate in your case.


----------



## tishbite

Yay! My bowel started rumbling about an hour ago and I have passed gas about 4 times. Now I just hope I can have a bowel movement soon. Once your bowels start moving is that when they let you have clear liquids, or do I have to have actual bowel movement before I can eat/drink anything. I can't wait to go home. Unfortunately though I kept getting sharp pains near my right shin and then it would go numb in that area. I hope it isn't a reaction from where they put the epidural in my spine or even how it came out. It started almost instantly after the epidural was removed. I hope it doesn't linger or become permanent. Also, I have been eating ice chips as if they were candy. I definitley think they helped my bowels wake up. 
I was told that I am not allowed to pick anything heavier then 10 pounds for the first few weeks or until I am properly healed. This breaks my heart because both my cats are over 10 pounds. It's going to be so hard to refrain from picking them up


----------



## darkmuse

Congrats on the rumbling bowels!    Usually they don't let you have clear liquids until you have a bm, but if your gut's rumbling they may give the go-ahead, it just depends on the doctor's orders.  Trust me, you don't want to pick up anything heavy after you get home.  It took me a good eight weeks to lift something light (approx. ten pounds) without hurting kind of bad.  Take it easy.  I tried to vacuum when I was about one-two weeks post surgery and I paid dearly for it.  It set my recovery back by about a week!  

I didn't have an epidural, so I can't share any experience in that regard.  It was a general anesthetic for me.  Even during labor with each of my kids I refused to let them come near me with an epidural (too much of a weenie).  

Anyway, I wish you well with everything and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Terriernut

Yea!!!  Happy farts!!!  (i know, but you understand!)  Cant be long now before they let rip.  Then liquids and things like jello to begin with.  Then up to mashed potatoes.  And a low residue diet.  

I'm so sorry you wont be able to pick your cats up for awhile, but you certainly dont want a hernia.  You will be sitting down and laying down alot, so they will be able to cuddle you.  They will understand, just tell them, and tell them why.  Animals are very intelligent.

:kiss:


----------



## tiloah

You can't pick them up, but maybe somebody can put them in your lap while you're sitting? It is important to follow their recommendations.

Once my bowels started making noise on a consistent basis they let me start eating food. They actually let me eat and go home before I had a real bowel movement; passing gas was good enough for them.


----------



## tishbite

I would love to go home sooner. My only worry I still have is my leg. My right shin in numb and gets these shooting pains in it every now and then. I hope I didn't get any nerve damage from the epidural. This numbness started up an hour or so after I had the epidural removed and am kind of freaking out that it may be serious. I don't understand what could be causing this. Also my hair has been shedding A LOT. it's all over my pillow and after i collect it all there is so much. Maybe it's from stress? I swear if I don't have something wrong with me my body finds something to hurt. It's really just one thing after another. Sorry for this long vent. I'm just tired of having constant problems with little to no relief. It just isn't fair :/


----------



## tiloah

I wonder if since you're on the pain meds you are having increased anxiety? I know my anxiety was up a lot when I was on the Dilaudid. I know it's much easier for me to tell you to relax than it is for you to actually do it, but if you can try to relax I think that will help a lot. You have to understand that, as I said earlier, your body has been through a major traumatic event and there's going to be an adjustment period. Most, if not all, of these effects are only temporary. Just take it a little at a time and keep breathing. You're gonna be okay.

Have you voiced any of your concerns to your nurses or surgeon? Maybe mention to them how worried you've been about everything?

I hope you start feeling better about everything soon. This is supposed to be a calm and restful time for you so you can get better. *big hugs*


----------



## tishbite

I have been taking deep breathes all day trying to calm down and I have had moment where it works and others when it doesn't. I'm really good at psyching myself out. I'm just totally freaked out by the numbness in my leg. What if it is a blood clot and they are just ignoring it. They haven't really checked to see if it was anything serious and kind of just wrote it off as nothing but it doesn't feel like nothing so ah. I don't know. I'm just going to stop thinking about it. 
I asked my nurse/doctors what they though about it and they couldn't give me any hint or guesses as to what may be causing it so of course my reaction to that is to stress out. I hope I don't leave this hospital with a limp and bald, haha.
Thank you for being so kind and talking me through this stress.


----------



## tiloah

Haha, I hope you don't either! I don't think the shin is a very common location for a blood clot. Usually if a blood clot develops in your leg, it will present as tenderness in the calf, or sometimes behind the knee. Hopefully your nerves are just still confused and waking up.

I understand about the stress and the freaking out and the worry. I had the same surgery just six months ago so I am trying to tell you what I wish I could have told myself back then! Just keep breathing and take care of yourself. You're doing great hon.


----------



## Terriernut

tishbite said:


> I would love to go home sooner. My only worry I still have is my leg. My right shin in numb and gets these shooting pains in it every now and then. I hope I didn't get any nerve damage from the epidural. This numbness started up an hour or so after I had the epidural removed and am kind of freaking out that it may be serious. I don't understand what could be causing this. Also my hair has been shedding A LOT. it's all over my pillow and after i collect it all there is so much. Maybe it's from stress? I swear if I don't have something wrong with me my body finds something to hurt. It's really just one thing after another. Sorry for this long vent. I'm just tired of having constant problems with little to no relief. It just isn't fair :/


You definetely need to let them know about your shin.  As for your hair, as soon as you are home, get some Biotin 5000mcg.  My hair shed like hell after surgery.  Its normal due to the trauma.  But I ASSURE you, it will grow right back, especially if you take the Biotin.  

The pain killers are probably causing more anxiety and stress, as stated.  If you let the Dr's and nurses know, they can switch you to something else.  Hon, you WILL be going home very soon!  I felt the same way as you.  Your bowels are working as I type...trust me and be prepared because between 2 and 4 am, they will go.  I want you to have some nice soup tomorrow.  Even if you have to steal it!  That'll help.  
Major big belly hugggggggggggggssssssssssss from me!!


----------



## tiloah

Terriernut said:


> I want you to have some nice soup tomorrow.  Even if you have to steal it!  That'll help.
> Major big belly hugggggggggggggssssssssssss from me!!


Bahaha! I remember when they brought me my "vegetable medley" soup and my cranberry juice. Nectar of the Gods! Now I wouldn't be caught near a bowl of "vegetable medley" soup. Gross!


----------



## Terriernut

Sorry, I was typing too slow!  I wouldnt let them ignore your leg!!  I know they think everyone just moans, but by gawd, make em look at it closer!!

Huggggggggggggssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Terriernut

diesanduhr said:


> Bahaha! I remember when they brought me my "vegetable medley" soup and my cranberry juice. Nectar of the Gods! Now I wouldn't be caught near a bowl of "vegetable medley" soup. Gross!


Its was nirvana when I finally got to ate too!!!  No matter WHAT it was!


----------



## tishbite

I was just able to eat a strawberry italian ice. It was so good considering its the first thing I have eaten besides ice chips in two weeks. Aaah! I almost forgot what food tasted like, ha. 
Yeah I don't quite understand why my leg is numb and sometimes painful but my nose is feeling a little numb too now. I don't know what I should think of it and every time I tell my nurses they kinda just dismiss it saying it should all go away once I am healed. I don't see how a numb shin and nose have anything to do with the healing of my bowels! Tomorrow I'm gonna try and eat some veggie broth. I just really wanna get rid of this tpn  already.
I have also noticed that my legs and arms  have started to spasm as I am falling asleep. Mostly my legs though. I think all this stuff is probably just stress related.


----------



## Sailorluna

Just wanted to second the hair comment. Mine shed horribly for about 6 weeks and I freaked out. But it looks like more than it is and it does come back. Hope you get to go home soon!


----------



## Suvii

Can I ask you guys one question? I was wondering that many of you have been loooooong times without any food in hospital and I was thinking that were you hungry all the time? Feeling nauseous? Was your appetite decreased afterwards?

Thanks!


----------



## Terriernut

Tish....as for the spasms in your legs and stuff, it was the morphine and pain killers that made that happen for me.  Some numbness happened to me as well.  

I also have to ask if the poo fairy came to visit in the middle of the night??

@Suvii, yes eventually you stop being hungry physically.  But mentally..no.  I dreamed of food.  I had to leave when they were serving food.  I couldnt stand it.  I would carry all my drips and pumps and such and out the door I'd go!


----------



## tiloah

I hope you haven't posted today because they kicked you out of the hospital. Hehehe. Keep healing girl, we're pulling for you.


----------



## Terriernut

Yes, I hope the poo fairy has visited and they let you out!!


----------



## tiloah

Suvii said:


> Can I ask you guys one question? I was wondering that many of you have been loooooong times without any food in hospital and I was thinking that were you hungry all the time? Feeling nauseous? Was your appetite decreased afterwards?
> 
> Thanks!


I probably went seven days without food. Not sure if that qualifies. I wasn't on supplemental nutrition or anything. I wasn't hungry the first couple days after the surgery, but when I was ready to eat I was starving. When your bowels aren't moving you aren't hungry anyway. I wasn't nauseous (except when reacting to the anesthesia) and once I started eating again my appetite was not decreased.


----------



## Manzyb

Hope you're doing well Tish and on your way home!!  

@diesanduhr.... were you thirsty??  I am so thirsty all of the time.  I think the hardest part for me will not being able to drink anything!


----------

